# Predator 3500 extended fuel tank setup issue



## KDBurns (Aug 22, 2021)

My setup will run for 8-12 hours, then i have to pump bulb from extended tank to keep going. 
seems to quit syphoning after the unit gets hot?
I have the cutoff valve installed, a portable marine tank with a good squeeze bulb and an aluminum cap with connection on the main fuel tank. 
First run vent on marine tank was not working so i loosened the fill cap it relieved the vacuum and then worked until it started to just pull gas from the generator tank. i could pump bulb and get it running steady but needed to do this every 4 hours. Running max load at fish camp.
Anyone have a fix? 
Does three way valve application direct fuel straight to the carb? might have try that. 

LeeRoy had same issue, Did you ever fix it? 

Thanks
KD Burns


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you have to make sure the tank vent is corked off when using a berg fuel system..
if you use a 3 way valve you need it before the fuel pump on these gens.
i would not trust gravity feed against the carb needle to hold back the fuel...
too easy to over fuel the carb.


----------



## KDBurns (Aug 22, 2021)

corked off beyond installing a valve in the tubing going to the charcoal canister?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

if the tank vent is going to the charcoal canister yes a valve inline on the tank vent would work.
you have to be able to pull a vacuum on the fuel tank for the berg system to work.


----------



## KDBurns (Aug 22, 2021)

10-4
I’ll poke around with it some more.

the tank seems to toggle between a vacuum then after about 12 hours of running it pressures up. I’ll run it with the side panel off and see if it helps to keep the tank cooler and maybe less vapor pressure produced.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Does the predator 3500 use A fuel pump or is the carb gravity fed? The eu3000 which the predator is a clone of is gravity fed. Extended run kits on gravity fed systems are spotty at best.


----------



## KDBurns (Aug 22, 2021)

yes its a gravity


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

below is what they use for the eu3000i gen set
IPI Industries Extended Run Generator System — Berg III, Fits Honda EU3000IS, Model# 3CLBERG3.00-002


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

and this one is the fuel pump mod
*pinellas Predator 3500 Extended Run Time Fuel Kit*
there are videos on that link for operation.
looks like check valve filters hoses and primer bulb with check valve. and a crankcase vent vac fuel pump like what they use on the eu2200i gen set.


----------



## KDBurns (Aug 22, 2021)

thanks
watched the pinellas video and should have all that in the shop. minus his tubing pcv. 
probably give it a go next week.

thanks to all for the informative answers 
i'm back on the road had the wheels in the bar ditch for too long!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

KDBurns said:


> thanks
> watched the pinellas video and should have all that in the shop. minus his tubing pcv.
> probably give it a go next week.
> 
> ...


👍 Chime back in when you complete the setup.


----------

